# A snail and a string bean



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know about everyone else, but I do experiment with different foods for my babies... peas, lettuce... whatever I feel is "safe" I'll try. So tonight I took one half of one string bean, scooped the beans out and tossed them in my 20 (currently holds platies, tetras and a snail.. one of those golden malaysians maybe?).

The fish in this tank are collectively curious and *know* when I'm headed for the fridge. Funny thing is.. the fish never had a chance with the string bean 'cause the snail got to it first! I've NEVER seen a snail move so fast...

Unclear pic, but you can make out the snail and bean. He actually picked the bean up several times.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I never thought of feeding string beans! Did you blanch them? or did you just toss them in the tank? Looks like you got a turbo snail there.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

jeff63851 said:


> I never thought of feeding string beans! Did you blanch them? or did you just toss them in the tank? Looks like you got a turbo snail there.


I feed my BN plecos french cut string beans all the time. Just take 'em out of the can and drop them in the tank. Please do make sure you get the salt free ones though.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting... I have some unsalted green beans in my cabinet now, I'll have to try this... I wonder if shrimp will eat green beans .


----------



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi there,

No, no blanching. This was from a can in my cabinet as the others above have done. I only rinsed it quickly in cold water (mine weren't no-salt and I also didn't want any can juice) and scooped out the beans inside. I may not have needed to remove the beans.

Poor snail... he really gorged himself. It was about an hour before he was moving at his normal snail's pace again but he sure enjoyed the treat


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I think he just have muscle ache after all the weight lifting.


----------

